# Step by step family visa guidance required please



## adeel3878 (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi everyone,
Currently I am on 485 temporary graduate visa in Australia. Now I want to bring my family residing overseas (my wife & two kids). For that I need step by step guidance and documentation required.
Any help in this regard will be highly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

You might want to post this in the visas and immigration forum 
Visas and immigration - Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information


----------

